# Kubota B7800 hydro 12/12A transmission?



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

I am looking at a used 2003 Kubota B7800 with what is stated as a Hydro 12/12A transmission. What is this? Is it a true hydrostatic or is it a hydro shuttle?


----------

